# New registered doe is here



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

She's here!

Oh my gosh she's so little and cute! Very sweet too.

What's even more funny to me is the people surrounding her. The owner was the same lady who I got some ducks and geese from earlier this year, isn't that neat! And even more interesting, the breeder of the doeling is Yaupon Acres, who I've been speaking to for some time and have been wanting to buy from. I even remember seeing little Yaupon Acres Luna for sale on their site!

How interesting!

I have an application for registration here, filled out except for "Sold to" and "address". Can you give me more information on what to do with it?

Sorry for the crummy pictures but when we got back it was just about dark and I took a couple of them quickly. I felt so bad when I left, she was crying so loud.



















Her pedigree:

Luna's Sire is Lost Valley KW Cassanova*S and his pedigree is:
http://www.yauponacres.com/gpage2.html
Sire: Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood ++*S 91 VEEE
SS: Stonewall's Raising Arizona ++S EX 91.15
SD: ARMCH Goodwood Trillium *D E AR1418 EX 93.9 National Champion '97
Dam: Goodwood Dallas Cicada *D 1xGCH
DS: MCH Goodwood KW Dallas ++ *S
DD: Tupence Kismet

Her dam is Alexander Farm BW Sunshine (1xRsJrGCh, 2x1st, 2x3rd) and her pedigree is:
http://www.yauponacres.com/gpage3.html
Sire: MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch ++ *S E AGS 90.4 Excellent
SS: Twin Creeks Brave Heart +S HES 90.0
SD: MCH Piddlin Acres Tiny Bubbles *D E
Dam: Alexander Farm Chantili Lace *D 1xRGCH
DS: MCH Goodwood Tahoe +*S
DD: Hill Country's Tamara


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww she is so cute!!
I love her colours


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhh, she looks like my sherbert.

What a cutie - congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a cutie...


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

She is beautiful.  And she has some nice names behind her. :thumbup: 
Congrats :stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! We're in love with her already, she's such a sweetheart. I love the coloring.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, she is a cutie! Congrats!  Really nice bloodlines too. 



> I have an application for registration here, filled out except for "Sold to" and "address". Can you give me more information on what to do with it?


You just put your name in the "Sold to" part and your address. There ya have it! I'm guessing it's an AGS application as those are more simple than ADGA's.  Once already, I sent an application into ADGA without signing the name of the owner. :doh: Too many things to sign. 

Oh, if you are not already a member of AGS, I'd suggest becoming one. The rates are soooo much cheaper when you are a member.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow,,,what a flashy girl! And such a nice pedigree she has! Congrats!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girl! congrats!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations, she is a beauty! And I agree, if you are not already a member, join...the costs of the registrations, transfers etc..is so much cheaper...besides that they have so much too offer to members.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

> You just put your name in the "Sold to" part and your address. There ya have it! I'm guessing it's an AGS application as those are more simple than ADGA's.  Once already, I sent an application into ADGA without signing the name of the owner. :doh: Too many things to sign.
> 
> Oh, if you are not already a member of AGS, I'd suggest becoming one. The rates are soooo much cheaper when you are a member.


Well I figured that part out. I'm just not sure on where to send it, how to send it, and what to send with it! It doesn't say on the application and honestly the AGS site was less than helpful.
:help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

First off, her breeder named her right? Is she already registered? Do you have her certificate?

If yes to those questions then all you need to do is transfer her to your name.

If you have the bill of sale and the form to register her then you need to send the fee as well as the completed paperwork.
The total cost for transfer and registration will be $20.00 if you are NOT a member and $7.00 if you ARE.

You then mail the papers and check to
American Goat Society, Inc.
735 Oakridge Lane
Pipe Creek, TX 78063


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

At the top it has the address to the AGS and "Application for Registration". To me it looks like something the breeder fills out when about to register the goat or to give the buyer to register the goat.

The application is fulled out, including the breeder's information and signature, we well as her name. It only has "Sold to" and "Address" unfilled. I believe the owner I got Luna from just never filled it out and sent this in to get the certificate of registration. 

Does that explain better? I don't believe she's been registered at all yet, this appears to be the paperwork to do that.

:scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So, you just need to fill in your name and address and send it with your fee for registration, send it to the address on the registration form, in the same envelope....simply print "REGISTRATION" on the bottom left corner of the envelope. You can call them a week after you mail it to see if they received it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Ah, thank you so much! I'll make sure to get that done after Christmas.

Off to post a few new pictures. :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a sweet girl. Congratulation.


----------

